# Took longer than expected........



## ibglowin (Jan 17, 2018)

And cost slightly more than first projected but I finally got my Cellar reconfigured. I think it turned out pretty good........












JK! I wish!

http://www.winespectator.com/webfea...ecting-01-17-18&utm_campaign=Collecting011718


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 17, 2018)

YOU GOT ME! My jaw was agape.

I shoulda known, since there was way too much Cali wine...


----------



## stickman (Jan 17, 2018)

Yea, a sliding ladder to get to the top shelf bottles...


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 17, 2018)

LOL! Perhaps when I retire at the end of this year I can take up woodworking and redesign my cellar and increase the space for future holdings in a modest upgrade of sorts but nothing close to that one by any means!


sour_grapes said:


> YOU GOT ME! My jaw was agape.
> 
> I shoulda known, since there was way too much Cali wine...


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 17, 2018)

Looking for some hand carved detailed laser etched custom-bent curved white-oak for myself. What aisle does Home Depot stock that?
That is absolutely incredible! Really blown away by it. My man has got some real FU money to build this masterpiece. 
Oh yea, and wine is cool too I guess. He sounds like a guy who’s had the same breakfast every day for last 40 years. God forbid a non-cali non Cab tainted the group! 
(He looks just like I pictured him to look). 
Thanks for posting


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 17, 2018)

I was totally mesmerized! Took me awhile to scroll down the pic to see catch on


----------



## NorCal (Jan 18, 2018)

My first thought was, dang I thought I had too much wine.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 18, 2018)

Love this caption for one fo the pics: "With the cellar already at full capacity with more than 2,000 bottles, now Clark is taking steps to drink down his cellar with friends and family."


----------



## grapeman (Jan 18, 2018)

I like your Lazy Susan for wine there ! Great idea. Everybody needs one for serving wine to guests!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 18, 2018)

Pics like that remind me that I made a bad career choice!


----------



## balatonwine (Jan 18, 2018)

Very pretty.

But that does not mean any of the wine from that cellar will be any better than wine from an old cellar like this:






Take home message: I, for one, am only interested in what a wine is like in the glass. And I really care little if the storage area has more or less "bling" than another.


----------



## cgallamo (Jan 18, 2018)

Got me!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 18, 2018)

balatonwine said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> But that does not mean any of the wine from that cellar will be any better than wine from an old cellar like this:



If that is yours, I think it is safe to say that _most_ of us are jealous! I know I am.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 18, 2018)

balatonwine said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> But that does not mean any of the wine from that cellar will be any better than wine from an old cellar like this:
> 
> ...



What is that floor made of? Hard to tell from the pic, but it looks like clouds. Heavenly wine...


----------



## stickman (Jan 18, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> What is that floor made of? Hard to tell from the pic, but it looks like clouds. Heavenly wine...



That's the cellar's indigenous yeast.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 18, 2018)

balatonwine said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> But that does not mean any of the wine from that cellar will be any better than wine from an old cellar like this:—-
> Take home message: I, for one, am only interested in what a wine is like in the glass. And I really care little if the storage area has more or less "bling" than another.


 Appreciating craftsmanship/woodwork and appreciating a wine are 2 different things though!


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 19, 2018)

balatonwine said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> But that does not mean any of the wine from that cellar will be any better than wine from an old cellar like this:
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## balatonwine (Jan 19, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> If that is yours, I think it is safe to say that _most_ of us are jealous! I know I am.



No, not mine. Used that photo to make a point. 

But mine *use* to look similar to that that, with a dirt floor and crumbling walls, But I renovated it (required by new regulations to get new approval on a cellar if one wants to sell wine -- old cellars already registered are grandfathered in and need not change).

Sadly, I have no pre-renovation photos with the row of large oak barrels (now gone). But here is one during renovation which still has the dirt floor (with a similar "wavy" cloud like texture from the other photo I used):


----------



## JohnT (Jan 19, 2018)

HMMMMM. Which one would you prefer to take a lady to? 

Sorry. I know it does not make the wine better but hey, around here sex sells!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 19, 2018)

JohnT said:


> HMMMMM. Which one would you prefer to take a lady to?
> 
> Sorry. I know it does not make the wine better but hey, around here sex sells!



Depends on what kind of lady, I suppose. You brought up sex: I think more sex has taken place in places that look like Balatonwine's first picture than in places that look like Mike's!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 30, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> Depends on what kind of lady, I suppose. You brought up sex: I think more sex has taken place in places that look like Balatonwine's first picture than in places that look like Mike's!


lol... I think that you have a point there!!!


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 30, 2018)

Back to Wine & Wood! I appreciate great woodworking, ( mines good) and I appreciate great Wine. (Mines good) But I constantly strive to improve both!!! Roy


----------

